# Pretty pinky girl...



## Precarious (Oct 18, 2012)

A particularly pink L5 female Orchid.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 18, 2012)

Any pictures of the whole thing?


----------



## hierodula (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya, I would like to see the whole mantis as well.


----------



## giesle (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmmm. I'll trade you 5 L2's for her. Of course, my luck she would molt on the way and be white as a ghost.


----------



## stacy (Oct 18, 2012)

Super Pretty


----------



## Webeviction (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Precarious (Oct 19, 2012)

giesle said:


> Hmmm. I'll trade you 5 L2's for her. Of course, my luck she would molt on the way and be white as a ghost.


She is from my personal breeding stock which means the oldest female nymphs I have. I wouldn't give her up because it would reduce my chance of breeding the next generation. Besides, you know they change color even between molts! That's why I quick took pics as soon as I spotted the color. I should have taken a few of her next to a white one because they all pretty much look the same now. Took these photos a week ago.

The colors were actually a little lighter. You know how increased contrast makes the darks darker. But she was way more colorful than all the others with pink just about everywhere.



Mime454 said:


> Any pictures of the whole thing?





hierodula said:


> Ya, I would like to see the whole mantis as well.


Geebus Kripes! You guys are pretty demanding...


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sooo beautiful!


----------



## hierodula (Oct 19, 2012)

Im jealous.... :shifty: Really pretty too!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 19, 2012)

JEALOUSY.... she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## slytle90 (Oct 21, 2012)

She is beautiful and the pictures are great!


----------



## Sublime64tothe42 (Oct 21, 2012)

Am I color blind??? She looks purple to me! Sweet pix you pro!


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Nov 14, 2012)

My fellow members you want your orchids to be pink it's very simple put them outside if you live in a warm area or it must be spring/summer on a nice flower and natural sunlight will turn the whitest orchid dark pink /Purple that's all works all the time just DO NOT COOK THEM a nice sunny spot but a cooler day lol good luck and may the odds forever be in your favor  happy turn pinky day ?


----------



## Idolofreak (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow. :tt1: Great shots and VERY nice color. You never disappoint.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 27, 2012)

Precarious said:


> A particularly pink L5 female Orchid.


With your permission I'd like to use this picture as my iPad background. Can I ?


----------



## Precarious (Nov 27, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> With your permission I'd like to use this picture as my iPad background. Can I ?


Of course you can!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 27, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Of course you can!


Thanks


----------



## agent A (Jan 4, 2013)

how's she doing? does she still have these colors? one of my girls who should be subadult soon has very similar colors as far as where the colors are located and their intensity (though not her whole thorax like yours) but mine's colors are a bit lighter of a magenta-ish hot neon pinkish as opposed to yours' purpley pink

i doubt the color will last into adulthood but i just want to know how this one is doing, havent heard abt this girl all year


----------



## Precarious (Jan 4, 2013)

agent A said:


> ...havent heard abt this girl all year


You mean all 4 days of this year?!?!? What was I thinking?

Considering I'm keeping around 20 species which amount to 200 or more nymphs at any given time it's not easy to keep updates current.  

This girl is about to become adult. Now she is more red than pink.

Here are 3 quick pics I just took before she molts...












You can see her claws are nearly as purple as her eyes!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautimus! :tt1: :wub:


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn! How you could forget about that beauty is beyond me!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 4, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Damn! How you could forget about that beauty is beyond me!


Didn't forget about her. Been staring at her for 3 days waiting for her to molt.  

Just don't have the time or energy to share everything.

She's pretty important because she'll be the first adult female of the next generation. 2 sisters right behind her.


----------



## kunturman (Jan 4, 2013)

Magnificent!


----------



## agent A (Jan 4, 2013)

Precarious said:


> You mean all 4 days of this year?!?!? What was I thinking?


Lol its funny that whole "all year thing" didnt work on my mom either when i asked if i could go driving with her this weekend  



Precarious said:


> She's pretty important because she'll be the first adult female of the next generation. 2 sisters right behind her.


I think my p!nk gal will be like that too but shes a molt behind yours

At least the males r only L5/6


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Heart stopping!

Smokin' hawt fox!


----------



## RevWillie (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful girl you've got there!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 6, 2013)

wow amazing! My sub female is more of a light/white pink.


----------

